# Deadliest Catch - Season 8



## jeff92k7

No one talking about the new season of Deadliest Catch yet? Am I the only one that watches this?

I thought Season 8 Episode 1 "The Gamble" was pretty typical of the first episode of any season. Not much excitement, but a lot of anticipation build-up for what will happen in future episodes. Lots of pretty scenery shots.

Sad about the Cornelia Marie not going out.

Jeff


----------



## TheMerk

jeff92k7 said:


> Sad about the Cornelia Marie not going out.


Agreed, but happy that Jake and Josh found homes on the existing boats. Good fit for each, and now Josh won't be stifled by his brother's shenanigans.


----------



## scooterboy

I watched it, but not much to say yet.

I thought they would follow up on the deckhand that seemed drunk or worse, but they never went back to him.


----------



## rifleman69

scooterboy said:


> I watched it, but not much to say yet.
> 
> I thought they would follow up on the deckhand that seemed drunk or worse, but they never went back to him.


Uh, wasn't he the one that almost got killed by the swining crab pot?


----------



## rifleman69

jeff92k7 said:


> No one talking about the new season of Deadliest Catch yet? Am I the only one that watches this?
> 
> I thought Season 8 Episode 1 "The Gamble" was pretty typical of the first episode of any season. Not much excitement, but a lot of anticipation build-up for what will happen in future episodes. Lots of pretty scenery shots.
> 
> Sad about the Cornelia Marie not going out.
> 
> Jeff


They only had enough $$$ to fix the boat, not to send it out for crab. Remember all of that money is paid out first by the boat owners before a single crab is caught.


----------



## pmyers

Still love the show


----------



## JFriday

Yea this is a reality show where they don't have to manufacture drama.


----------



## Zarisa

Anyone else notice the Map style this year was reminiscent of the Game of Thrones intro.
Esp the compass style.


----------



## Ment

rifleman69 said:


> They only had enough $$$ to fix the boat, not to send it out for crab. Remember all of that money is paid out first by the boat owners before a single crab is caught.


The quota being cut in half did it as well. Plus the quota Phil had doesn't pass on to the boys, they'd have to lease their own. I'm sure whomever advises the boys on finances figured out there was no way to profit on King Crab season and a large chance of going further in the hole.


----------



## pmyers

Regarding the CM

not sure if I need to spoil this or not but..


Spoiler



I read they went out for opies


----------



## windracer

I liked the new map graphics (no Lexus logo!).

Man, Keith gets the last red crab pot on board and then decides to take them _all_ off and load the blue crab pots instead. Ouch.

Good to see Edgar back as well.


----------



## pmyers

I'm glad they split the Harriss brothers up. I think that will be good for them.


----------



## rifleman69

Ment said:


> The quota being cut in half did it as well. Plus the quota Phil had doesn't pass on to the boys, they'd have to lease their own. I'm sure whomever advises the boys on finances figured out there was no way to profit on King Crab season and a large chance of going further in the hole.


The $$$ wasn't there to begin with.


----------



## pmyers

Now it makes sense why there haven't been any "deals" on king crab legs at my grocery store this season.

If the quotas were cut in half then supply has to be very low.

In years past I've seen it around $9-10lb but it's up at $18plus


----------



## scooterboy

scooterboy said:


> I watched it, but not much to say yet.
> 
> I thought they would follow up on the deckhand that seemed drunk or worse, but they never went back to him.





rifleman69 said:


> Uh, wasn't he the one that almost got killed by the swining crab pot?


I don't know - was he?


----------



## Ment

rifleman69 said:


> The $$$ wasn't there to begin with.


I know they had to put money into the boat for needed repairs during the summer. Did they say on the show that Harris boys+Cornelia didn't have money for fuel/supplies?


----------



## rifleman69

scooterboy said:


> I don't know - was he?


What do you think? :up:


----------



## rifleman69

Ment said:


> I know they had to put money into the boat for needed repairs during the summer. Did they say on the show that Harris boys+Cornelia didn't have money for fuel/supplies?


I'm thinking we'll find out the answer to this in a few weeks.


----------



## steverm2

JFriday said:


> Yea this is a reality show where they don't have to manufacture drama.


this is the only "reality show" I watch.having fished for a living for several years(tho nowhere near this intensity) I can identify with it and it is for real.also am glad edgar is back


----------



## jeff92k7

Season 8, Ep 2 - "Turf War"

Not much excitement. Already thought of Elliot as kind of a jerk, but his decision to lay pots on top of Scott's strings really proved that. My wife even said "I never liked that guy but couldn't really say why. Now I can."

Hoping for more excitement next week.

Jeff


----------



## Bob Coxner

One of Seabrooke's crewmen was yelling they should cut the Rambling Rose buoys. I have a feeling that this sort of thing does happen when cameras aren't around.


----------



## Legion

Edgar has been begging for a chance to be in the chair for at least 3 seasons now, but big bro is having none of it. His argument about the physical toll is completely valid IMO.

So now we have a boat known to the show just sitting. Why not get Edgar in the chair of the Cornelia? Put both Harris boys back on if necessary. I know, I know.....it takes money. If Discovery wanted to, that wouldnt be an issue for at least one season. Just dont offer Edgar a salary from the show that season......the opportunity is his paymant. Get that done and you have a whole new brother vs. brother dynamic that you can edit however you want.

And yeah Elliot is a turd. Very uncool and I hope he pays for it.


----------



## steverm2

Bob Coxner said:


> One of Seabrooke's crewmen was yelling they should cut the Rambling Rose buoys. I have a feeling that this sort of thing does happen when cameras aren't around.


rare occurence around here ,but does happen.what amazes me is they never seem to lose any gear during big storms.


----------



## steverm2

i like legions idea alot.


----------



## pmyers

steverm2 said:


> rare occurence around here ,but does happen.what amazes me is they never seem to lose any gear during big storms.


They have shown pots being lost in the ice and also being dragged out and the "balloons" going under water and losing the pot. That was a few seasons ago though.


----------



## pmyers

And the line "will make half of what they made last year" is not correct. Their quota may be cut in half but with short supply should come much higher prices than normal. So while they are catching less, the price per pound should be more as well making up some of that loss.


----------



## pmyers

And how about the line..."There might not even be a quote for the next couple of years". Discovery has to be sh*tting their pants! lol


----------



## jeff92k7

pmyers said:


> And how about the line..."There might not even be a quote for the next couple of years". Discovery has to be sh*tting their pants! lol


Yeah, I thought that too, but I'm pretty sure that was only regarding red crab. They would probably still have blue crab, and opies later in the season.

I also like Legion's idea about putting edgar on the CM. That would be a cool thing to see.

Jeff


----------



## pmyers

I like Legion's idea but I don't think you could just drop Edgar in there and make him captian. For one, I doubt he has the necessary licenses and he certainly doesn't have the experience required to captian by himself...


----------



## snowjay

The Hansen bros should do what the Hillstrand bros do with both in the wheelhouse but one captains for each season.


----------



## Ment

snowjay said:


> The Hansen bros should do what the Hillstrand bros do with both in the wheelhouse but one captains for each season.


Will never happen, Sig is too much of a control freak. Can you imagine the freakout when Edgar tells Sig to shut-up cause he's the captain now?


----------



## steverm2

can you imagine sid as a deckhand in 30 foot seas and edgar in the wheelhouse telling him to stop whining.


----------



## pmyers

I agree that Sig could NEVER share that wheelhouse with anybody. Edgar is going to have to find another boat.


----------



## snowjay

I thought in an interview once Edgar says he does captain the boat when they fish cod or something like that. If that's true, then Sig has the ability to relinquish control (although he might not even be on the boat at that time).

The only reason I think Sig would agree to share the wheelhouse is it means Edgar is still on the boat, just in a different capacity. Sig clearly doesn't want to lose his brother and with last nights issue that became even more obvious.


----------



## bareyb

pmyers said:


> I agree that Sig could NEVER share that wheelhouse with anybody. Edgar is going to have to find another boat.


Yeah, but that's not really fair either. Their Dad gave them BOTH the Boat. Just because Sig wants to hog the best job for himself doesn't make it right. Not sure what the answer is, but if I were Edgar, I sure would't just walk away from MY inheritance. Not without Sig buying me out first....

Edgar is asking to share the Seat more than they do now and I don't think that's unreasonable. Sig saying "why mess with the recipe that works" is a very convenient stance. Unfortunately, that only works if both partners are happy with where they are at. I don't blame Edgar for wanting to get off the Rail after all these years... It's going to be interesting to see how it all pans out.


----------



## steverm2

bareyb said:


> Yeah, but that's not really fair either. Their Dad gave them BOTH the Boat. Just because Sig wants to hog the best job for himself doesn't make it right. Not sure what the answer is, but if I were Edgar, I sure would't just walk away from MY inheritance. Not without Sig buying me out first....
> 
> Edgar is asking to share the Seat more than they do now and I don't think that's unreasonable. Sig saying "why mess with the recipe that works" is a very convenient stance. Unfortunately, that only works if both partners are happy with where they are at. I don't blame Edgar for wanting to get off the Rail after all these years... It's going to be interesting to see how it all pans out.


I didnt know that edgar had a share of the boat and Itotally agree with you.


----------



## jeepair

Everyone forgets the 3rd brothers. Norman for the Northwestern and Neal for the Time Bandit. Actually the Hillstrand brothers number five. 

I'm wondering if all of the brothers were given equal shares and maybe some brothers sold their shares to others? Like maybe Sig owns a larger percentage than Edgar and threfore is the 'boss'? Either way, he needs to loosen up and give Edgar more wheelhouse time since you can't work on the deck forever. 

Elliot's a real piece of work. I thought the same last season.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I would think that all brothers would share the owners' profits plus each brother would get the wage related to their position. It may be that, for example, Sig and Edgar have a deal where the two salaries are combined and split 50-50 to keep it even.

I find it hard to believe that the non-fishing brothers would get as much as the ones putting their lives on the line.

I can't see Edgar working on any other boat than the one he has an owner's share in and the Harris brothers really need to work for someone else to get REAL experience.


----------



## bareyb

jeepair said:


> Everyone forgets the 3rd brothers. Norman for the Northwestern and Neal for the Time Bandit. Actually the Hillstrand brothers number five.
> 
> I'm wondering if all of the brothers were given equal shares and maybe some brothers sold their shares to others? Like maybe Sig owns a larger percentage than Edgar and threfore is the 'boss'? Either way, he needs to loosen up and give Edgar more wheelhouse time since you can't work on the deck forever.
> 
> *Elliot's a real piece of work. I thought the same last season.*


He really is... He has to cheat to compete. I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't show up with a fat lip one of these days...


----------



## Jayjoans

The opposite of Elliot being such a ***** is Scott Campbell of the Seabrooke. He seems to be the most level headed, professional, calm, hard working, fair, even tempered captain out there. It looks to me like he is trying (and succeeding) to be the most professional and successful crabber in the Bering Sea. I'm not sure you could build a show around him, but it is a pleasure to watch him compared to the other misfits. He's wise beyond his years.

He's more like Phil was than any of the others.


----------



## Gunnyman

I miss Phil. He and the Hillstrand brothers are my favorites.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I would like to have drinks and spend time with the Hillstrands. I would want to crab with Scott Campbell. It's almost shocking how professional he is compared to everyone else. I think I'd have a better chance of coming back alive with him and would make good money.


----------



## Legion

Jayjoans said:


> The opposite of Elliot being such a ***** is Scott Campbell of the Seabrooke. He seems to be the most level headed, professional, calm, hard working, fair, even tempered captain out there. It looks to me like he is trying (and succeeding) to be the most professional and successful crabber in the Bering Sea. I'm not sure you could build a show around him, but it is a pleasure to watch him compared to the other misfits. He's wise beyond his years.


I was going to say the same thing about Campbell. The guy is almost boring by Deadliest Catch captain standards. But he is the one I would want to work for, i know that much.



bareyb said:


> Edgar is asking to share the Seat more than they do now and I don't think that's unreasonable. Sig saying "why mess with the recipe that works" is a very convenient stance.


Exactly. Sig is not going to get on that deck and break his back. He is above that, better than. Andy Hillstrand who always captained during opilio season would get on the deck from time to time in past seasons, when Johnathan was in the chair for king. But you never saw Johnathon on deck when Andy was in the chair. Unless it was to eat a fish head or throw a fire cracker in someones hood.


----------



## steverm2

Does anyone else think that keith on the wizard is such a whiner?I liked him for a few seasons,but now all he seems to do is whine and ***** about almost everything.


----------



## Jayjoans

Yes. Keith has the classic "short man syndrome". His big boat still doesn't make him a tall man.


----------



## Gregor

Re dividing the proceeds....

Expenses get paid first. 

Then the boat owners get a cut. Some large percentage.

Crew then gets paid. Captain gets a large percentage of remaining money.

Then crew shares are paid.

So Sig and Edgar get owners shares plus whatever they earn as captain and crew.


----------



## pmyers

So far, the Harris boys have gotten little screen time. I've practically forgotten they were on the show.


----------



## TheMerk

pmyers said:


> So far, the Harris boys have gotten little screen time. I've practically forgotten they were on the show.


That's bound to pickup. They're still prominently featured in the opening credits .


----------



## JFriday

I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## pmyers

I found something interesting:

I also watch Wicked Tuna and somebody made a comment about guns not being allowed on the boat. Was that just a "captain" rule or is that a Coast Guard rule? And if it's a Coast Guard rule, why can they have them in Alaska?


----------



## Jayjoans

Maybe because you can shoot a tuna when you have it near the boat, but you can't shoot a crab lounging on the bottom. Possibly it has something to do with giving your quarry a sporting chance at survival...


----------



## bareyb

My guess is, it's to prevent the crew members from shooting each other or the Captain.


----------



## rifleman69

TheMerk said:


> That's bound to pickup. They're still prominently featured in the opening credits .


So's Phil, what's your point? Harris brothers are just part of the crew on the Time Bandit and Northwestern. WHen they get back on the Cornelia Marie (which may be sooner than you think), they'll be back in the spotlight.


----------



## Jayjoans

bareyb said:


> My guess is, it's to prevent the crew members from shooting each other or the Captain.


The question is why then are they allowed to have them in Alaska....if you watched the most recent episode you'll see that they most definitely have weapons on the crab boats.

My guess is that firearms are not prohibited on boats, I'm sure most captains have access to some sort of weapon just due to the fact that they're all alone on the high seas.

Pmyers question as to whether what he heard on the tuna show was a captain rule or a coast guard rule is what's not clear. The only reason I can think of them not being allowed on a tuna boat as a matter of regulation is what I posted above, otherwise I don't think they can prohibit someone from having one on a private vessel.


----------



## snowjay

pmyers said:


> I found something interesting:
> 
> I also watch Wicked Tuna and somebody made a comment about guns not being allowed on the boat. Was that just a "captain" rule or is that a Coast Guard rule? And if it's a Coast Guard rule, why can they have them in Alaska?


Firearms on boats in US waters is not illegal (you must declare if boarded by USCG), but while in state coastal waters (inside 3 miles) you are bound by those state laws. After 12 miles you are in international waters but I still think you are bound by laws of the country your vessel is registered in.

It is possible there is some conservation law that restricts it on a fishing vessel, or it's just captain's rule.


----------



## jeepair

Come to think of it, Wouldn't it be illegal importation of a firearm if you took a weapon outside the 12 mile limit and then returned?


----------



## pmyers

snowjay said:


> Firearms on boats in US waters is not illegal (you must declare if boarded by USCG), but while in state coastal waters (inside 3 miles) you are bound by those state laws. After 12 miles you are in international waters but I still think you are bound by laws of the country your vessel is registered in.
> 
> It is possible there is some conservation law that restricts it on a fishing vessel, or it's just captain's rule.


that's probably it because most of the time they look to only be a couple of miles out (on Wicked Tuna).


----------



## snowjay

jeepair said:


> Come to think of it, Wouldn't it be illegal importation of a firearm if you took a weapon outside the 12 mile limit and then returned?


No, you own it, you aren't importing anything.

No different than me taking a firearm out of state (to another state where I can legally carry/possess) and bringing it back to my home state.


----------



## jeff92k7

I would bet it has as much to do with the state laws that they are sailing from. Alaska has some of the most lenient firearm laws of the entire 50 states. You don't need a permit or anything special to carry one.

I have not seen wicked tuna, but I would assume that since they're trying to catch tuna, they're probably sailing from an east coast state (northeast?) where state governments decide to regulate firearms more.


----------



## snowjay

jeff92k7 said:


> I would bet it has as much to do with the state laws that they are sailing from. Alaska has some of the most lenient firearm laws of the entire 50 states. You don't need a permit or anything special to carry one.
> 
> I have not seen wicked tuna, but I would assume that since they're trying to catch tuna, they're probably sailing from an east coast state (northeast?) where state governments decide to regulate firearms more.


They are out of MA IIRC. Depending on the firearm, you need to either have a license or FID in MA to purchase/transport/possess/carry a firearm. I know of noting in the state law that outright prohibits firearms on boats provided you are compliant with state law. You'd have to dig to see if there is something that applies to commercial fisherman. I doubt it though. There are some hunting and fishing restrictions but none of that applies here.

http://www.mass.gov/dfwele/dfw/education/hed/hed_gun_laws.htm

http://www.eregulations.com/massachusetts/huntingandfishing/massachusetts-gun-laws/

http://www.eregulations.com/massachusetts/huntingandfishing/hunting-prohibitions/


----------



## pmyers

sorry to derail this thread


----------



## jeff92k7

Season 8, Episode 4 - "The Hook"

Jake and Josh got some screen time in this one. Enjoyed the segment where Jake had difficulty throwing the hook. It looks like they were all having fun.

Thought the segment with Wild Bill coming out of the wheelhouse was interesting too. He came out to give pointers to the guy (his son?) who was having difficulty throwing the hook. Thought it was very rude of that guy to be a smart-ass in response. Wild Bill had some good tips.


----------



## pmyers

Sig and Edgar will be a good influence on Jake (Harris).


----------



## billboard_NE

Edgar looked happy, I wish his brother would give him some time at the wheel. Sig came across rather selfish when Edgar came to him and told him that he would not be able to do the physical deck work together and know that if he wants to stay crab fishing it would need to be in the wheel house. All Edgar said is that we need to find you a boat. Maybe get the kid out of the Ramblin Rose and have Edgar skipper it.


----------



## Ment

Can't believe Jake was so bad throwing the hook. He obviously had no motivation to learn under Phil or Phil didn't want to bother with the hassle. NW Jake had the best line..'there right way the wrong way and the Norway'


----------



## vertigo235

hmm Maybe Edgar should go captain the CM.


----------



## pmyers

Ment said:


> Can't believe Jake was so bad throwing the hook. He obviously had no motivation to learn under Phil or Phil didn't want to bother with the hassle. NW Jake had the best line..'there right way the wrong way and the Norway'


From what I took from that was that the styles required were different based on the setup of the Northwestern. Jake (and the other boats) throw in an overhand manner but because of the setup on the Northwestern it requires you to throw in a side arm manner because the boom is directly overhead.


----------



## jeepair

Everytime I see someone throwing the hook I keep thinking I'd suck because I'm a lefty.


----------



## windracer

I love the hook-cam! :up: I wonder what they're using for that ...


----------



## tripmac

I bet they are using a GoPro. On one of the specials I saw a stack of those things with the cases. You can strap them anywhere and they take abuse.


----------



## steverm2

Edgar captain of another boat is an interesting idea.He needs to get off of the deck but I would miss him there.On the cornelia marie would be cool but what about the Harris brothers?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Neither of the Harris Brothers has a Captain's license, so they would HAVE to hire someone. I think Edgar does have his qualifications, so he could, in theory, captain the Cornelia Marie.


----------



## scooterboy

Hey, did anyone else catch the fact that Eliot is only 29 years old and the boat owners are relying on him to make 1.5 million dollars?

Cuz he's only mentioned it 57 times since the season began...


----------



## snowjay

scooterboy said:


> Hey, did anyone else catch the fact that Eliot is only 29 years old and the boat owners are relying on him to make 1.5 million dollars?
> 
> Cuz he's only mentioned it 57 times since the season began...


Damn, I'm not sure how I missed that. 

Talk about an over inflated ego.


----------



## jeff92k7

Season 8, Episode 5 - "Alien Abduction"

Did I see that right? Did that greenhorn on the wizard seriously try to quit only half-way through his first on deck shift? I don't think I've ever seen a greenhorn give up that quickly.

Sucks about the engine trouble on the Seabrooke. That's gonna put a big dent in their crab season.


----------



## snowjay

I wondered about that greenhorn. I was thinking, has he not seen the show, he really wants to go out with Keith?


----------



## d-dub

jeff92k7 said:


> Season 8, Episode 5 - "Alien Abduction"
> 
> Did I see that right? Did that greenhorn on the wizard seriously try to quit only half-way through his first on deck shift? I don't think I've ever seen a greenhorn give up that quickly.
> 
> Sucks about the engine trouble on the Seabrooke. That's gonna put a big dent in their crab season.


An engine rebuild on one of those diesels isn't an afternoon project, either. They could be in dock for weeks, depending on how available parts are and how much collateral damage the seized pistons have caused.


----------



## TheMerk

jeff92k7 said:


> Did I see that right? Did that greenhorn on the wizard seriously try to quit only half-way through his first on deck shift? I don't think I've ever seen a greenhorn give up that quickly.












This DB gave up just _two hours_ into his first shift on the Seabrooke last season.


----------



## jeff92k7

I remember that guy, but I thought he lasted longer than that. I remembered that he didn't last long, but didn't remember it being only two hours. My wife thought the same thing. She even commented to me that the cocky idiot from last season (your pic) lasted longer than this new guy.

I guess we were both mistaken.


----------



## jeepair

I'm guessing its sort of like Rangers or Seals hell week. If you can just push through the pain and keep going, eventually you'll make it. Thing is, 90%+ don't. 

I'm pulling for the kid. Keith pulled the 'kids' card and I'm hoping that will keep him going.


----------



## jeff92k7

Season 8, Episode 6 - "Vital Signs"

Wow, where to start. A nice little bit of manufactured drama with the Seabrooke leaving the harbor.

Loved the fact that Elliot (Ramblin Rose) may be replaced since he's not doing a good job.

and of course, the cliffhanger about the greenhorn going down on the Wizard. That was some good TV. Keith looked pretty freaked out.

Can't wait until next week.


----------



## jeepair

Commercial Break - 20 to 30 seconds of Johnathan throwing a seal bomb on the deck of the Time Bandit - Commerical break again. What the....?

I can sort of understand Jr feeling apprehensive on having just 1 engine but doesn't the Northwestern only have one too? Or maybe the normal cab aft boats have 2 engines, 2 driveshafts, 2 props and the NW has 2 engines, 1 drive shaft and 1 prop? Not sure. I do know those waves leaving the harbor sure were moving towards the beach at a fast pace.

I don't think the owner was going to replace Elliot but send up another boat to fish the RR's quota. Which means less profit for everyone, even the owner as they'd have to pay fuel and stuff for the 2nd boat, but a quicker finish.

Yes Keith was freaking out but it seems he knew what to do. Seems all of the Captains are somewhat trainied in medicine. Even though I think Keith is an ass, he does seem to do well as the Dr on the Wizard. 

I'm actually suprised the crew didn't give the kid hell when he was complaining about his arm hurting. When Soper was talking to the kid I thought he'd say tough it out or something but he was quick to take the kid inside. Good job.


----------



## JFriday

jeepair said:


> Commercial Break - 20 to 30 seconds of Johnathan throwing a seal bomb on the deck of the Time Bandit - Commerical break again. What the....?


They've done something similar all season. Small 30 second snippets in between commercials. It's annoying.


----------



## Sadara

Sounds like I need to get back to watching this show. I stopped watching last season after Phil passed and the CM seemed to be a total disaster. I just couldn't watch it anymore, ya know. But, maybe it's time to give it a shot again.


----------



## ClutchBrake

Sadara said:


> Sounds like I need to get back to watching this show. I stopped watching last season after Phil passed and the CM seemed to be a total disaster. I just couldn't watch it anymore, ya know. But, maybe it's time to give it a shot again.


I haven't watched the show in a couple of years but I really enjoy these season threads. Good compromise.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

JFriday said:


> They've done something similar all season. Small 30 second snippets in between commercials. It's annoying.


It's becoming a trend, especially on cable channels. Top Chef and several others have been doing it for years too. It's to stop you FFing the commercials because you'll miss something.

Same as the new trend of showing 'live tweets' during a show, so you have to watch it with everyone else or miss out (or so they think). This is especially noticeable during reality-type voting shows where if you watch on a DVR, you probably are not in the voting time window.

I'm also anxious to see what happened to Chris. I'm pretty sure he's OK because it didn't make the news, which it almost certainly would have done had he died.


----------



## JLucPicard

TonyTheTiger said:


> I'm also anxious to see what happened to Chris. I'm pretty sure he's OK because it didn't make the news, which it almost certainly would have done had he died.


I'm guessing (hoping?) it's a matter of dehydration and the shoulder/arm thing is incidental. Hopefully by the time the Coast Guard shows up they'll get some fluids into him (maybe even an IV?) and he'll start to come around.

But I am nothing near a doctor and could be way off. Just seems like the kind of thing these shows milk for drama and then within 30 seconds at the start of the next show it's "Oh, it was nothing - he's just fine now" and he's back on deck and they're back to how big an idiot the guy on the Ramblin' Rose is.


----------



## pmyers

After watching every episode of this show, I can almost gaurantee that it is dehydration. Anytime a person's hands start curling up like that it is a sure sign. Same thing happened to a camera man on the show a few season ago...almost identical.

I'm actually surprised that they don't keep saline IV's on board specifically for this.


----------



## snowjay

JLucPicard said:


> I'm guessing (hoping?) it's a matter of dehydration and the shoulder/arm thing is incidental. Hopefully by the time the Coast Guard shows up they'll get some fluids into him (maybe even an IV?) and he'll start to come around.
> 
> But I am nothing near a doctor and could be way off. Just seems like the kind of thing these shows milk for drama and then within 30 seconds at the start of the next show it's "Oh, it was nothing - he's just fine now" and he's back on deck and they're back to how big an idiot the guy on the Ramblin' Rose is.


I'm pretty sure they aren't milking this just for ratings.

I know in an interview with Keith he said he hadn't seen Chris since he was lifted off the boat.


----------



## justen_m

snowjay said:


> I know in an interview with Keith he said he hadn't seen Chris since he was lifted off the boat.


I just watched tonight's episode, and it seemed strange to me that they had a camera on the litter with Chris as he was lifted into the chopper, and got interior shots of the chopper.


----------



## jeepair

justen_m said:


> I just watched tonight's episode, and it seemed strange to me that they had a camera on the litter with Chris as he was lifted into the chopper, and got interior shots of the chopper.


Yes that part bugged me also. Makes me believe he wasn't as critical or serious as he was and they had time with the USCG's approval to include a camera.

Elliot sure is an ass. I'd be *****ing too if I were dumb enought to be on his crew. His little speach at the end saying to anchor was the right thing to do was a little too much too late and it appeared the crew knew that too.

The one captain I though who would have anchored up early would have been Jr. One engine/main and he's out there still fishing. Crazy. I'm just wondering if those shots of the Seabrooke are during the hurricane because that would mean the chase boat was chasing the Seabrooke at that time. Or if those shots are just during a storm, just not as bad as the big one.


----------



## snowjay

justen_m said:


> I just watched tonight's episode, and it seemed strange to me that they had a camera on the litter with Chris as he was lifted into the chopper, and got interior shots of the chopper.





jeepair said:


> Yes that part bugged me also. Makes me believe he wasn't as critical or serious as he was and they had time with the USCG's approval to include a camera.


It's not as if they put a whole camera crew on the 60. They stuck one of the small handheld things on his waist and taped it down, not that it would take too much time and not even sure if they would need the CGs ok for that.

I'm pretty sure it was a serious situation, Keith isn't that good of an actor.



> Elliot sure is an ass. I'd be *****ing too if I were dumb enought to be on his crew. His little speach at the end saying to anchor was the right thing to do was a little too much too late and it appeared the crew knew that too.


I hate listening to him talk, as it's always out of his ass. I also wish they would stop showing shots of his nasty feet in those flip flops.



> The one captain I though who would have anchored up early would have been Jr. One engine/main and he's out there still fishing. Crazy.  I'm just wondering if those shots are of the Seabrooke are during the hurricane because that would mean the chase boat was chasing the Seabrooke at that time. Or if those shots are just during a storm, just not as bad as the big one.


The chase boat may have purpose stayed with him in the weather knowing they are down one engine.


----------



## vertigo235

I think I saw one time that they have someone Stationed with the Coast Guard all the time in case emergency like this comes up


----------



## Bob Coxner

vertigo235 said:


> I think I saw one time that they have someone Stationed with the Coast Guard all the time in case emergency like this comes up


There's a Weather Channel reality show "Coast Guard Alaska" that's based on Kodiak. It's possible the video came from their cameras.

http://www.weather.com/tv/tvshows/coast-guard-alaska


----------



## jeff92k7

jeepair said:


> I'm just wondering if those shots of the Seabrooke are during the hurricane because that would mean the chase boat was chasing the Seabrooke at that time. Or if those shots are just during a storm, just not as bad as the big one.


I think you're right. I don't think those shots were from the hurricane. In one of the shots when he was supposedly passing through the straights near the end of the episode, you can clearly see a buoy/pot marker just off the side of the boat as if they were driving up on it to haul it up. That shot clearly was taken at a different time.

As for the greenhorn situation... If he was dehydrated, why did he have to pee? And why didn't Keith wash his hands after "assisting" him. A minute later, he was up in the wheelhouse rubbing his face in disbelief. Eeewww, gross.

I agree about Elliott. I even thought that once the owners called him off, that he would play it off to the rest of his crew as his decision. Sure enough, a minute later, you heard him talking like it was all his doing.

Congrats to the Northwestern crew for finishing out strong. Looks like Jake will be back on board with them for opies.


----------



## pmyers

I'm still confident it was dehydration but was very surprised when they guy had to pee.


----------



## Big Deficit

I don't see how blue crab can be very profitable to fish. From what I understand, it's considered slightly less desirable than red. You have to travel farther and the yield per pot seems very low when compared to red. Additionally, it's mentioned that blue are more fragile than red. With the longer travel time from the grounds, there are bound to be a higher dead to live ratio vs red crab too.


----------



## pmyers

Big Deficit said:


> I don't see how blue crab can be very profitable to fish. From what I understand, it's considered slightly less desirable than red. You have to travel farther and the yield per pot seems very low when compared to red. Additionally, it's mentioned that blue are more fragile than red. With the longer travel time from the grounds, there are bound to be a higher dead to live ratio vs red crab too.


My understanding is this: Blue Crab supply is low so the price per pound is a lot more so you need to catch less of it. That's why a 8-12 avg pot is good. My understanding is that the off-load is a LOT closer (I think at that St. Matthews island they showed last night) so you don't have to go all the way back to Dutch.

Also, you can get blue AND reb crab quota so if you can't get a red crab quota it is your only choice


----------



## justen_m

Anybody here ever had Alaskan blue crab? I've never even seen it in real life. I assume, as pmyers said, it must cost much more per pound than red to make fishing it worthwhile. Is there a difference in taste? I've caught and eaten Maryland Chesapeake Bay blue crab, but they don't look anything like Alaskan blue king crab, predictably.


----------



## pmyers

Well according to this site: http://www.fishex.com/seafood/crab/king-crab-101.html

It is also sold as "red king crab"


----------



## pmyers

This site is pretty interesting especially regarding the deal Sig made (which I have seen in the stores) http://www.alaskankingcrab.com/pages/king-crab-fishing


----------



## scooterboy

I'm sooo hoping the owner of the Rambling Rose gives Elliot the boot. He's a dick.

He'll bounce back though - I think he mentioned once that he's only 29 years old.


----------



## audioscience

snowjay said:


> It's not as if they put a whole camera crew on the 60. They stuck one of the small handheld things on his waist and taped it down, not that it would take too much time and not even sure if they would need the CGs ok for that.


I agree. It's just one of those Go Pro cameras that are about the size of a deck of cards. I thought it was a pretty good angle and genius of the photographer to do that. He also set it up that way when he was lying on the table in the cabin.


----------



## pmyers

audioscience said:


> I agree. It's just one of those Go Pro cameras that are about the size of a deck of cards. I thought it was a pretty good angle and genius of the photographer to do that. He also set it up that way when he was lying on the table in the cabin.


I totally agree. Fast acting cameraman


----------



## xuxa

audioscience said:


> I agree. It's just one of those Go Pro cameras that are about the size of a deck of cards. I thought it was a pretty good angle and genius of the photographer to do that. He also set it up that way when he was lying on the table in the cabin.


Yeah i imagine that is when he set it up, while they were waiting on the coast guard or a least during the wait for the litter once he knew he was going.


----------



## Bob Coxner

pmyers said:


> This site is pretty interesting especially regarding the deal Sig made (which I have seen in the stores) http://www.alaskankingcrab.com/pages/king-crab-fishing


Thanks. That really is a good site for learning the facts about the industry. It was news to me that greenhorns get a per diem rather than a cut.


----------



## audioscience

Bob Coxner said:


> Thanks. That really is a good site for learning the facts about the industry. It was news to me that greenhorns get a per diem rather than a cut.


I didn't know that either.

You could make more money working construction and it'd be easier.


----------



## audioscience

Also, what the hell was Keith and his brother thinking? Who in their right mind would put a guy on a boat, to fish in the most dangerous waters of the world, when he's never been on a boat, and doesn't know a thing about fishing?!?

That's about as green as they get.

I do think it was dehydration though I am not doctor or nurse. Can't wait to hear the update.


----------



## JFriday

I thought that they've made it pretty clear they didn't get a cut, I remember them deciding to give a greenhorn a 1/2 of share because he did so well one season.


----------



## pmyers

No wonder they go through greenhorns if they are only getting paid that *. I wonder how long you are considered a greenhorn? Are you a greenhorn for king crab and if you get invited back for opies you get upgraded?

*although they pay might be different on these TV boats.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I believe they get a stipend from the TV company on top of any wages from the fishing itself. No idea how much, though.


----------



## Frylock

Plus the only way to make it to a full share is to be a greenhorn first. Why would they give you a cut when you actually slow them down for the first season?


----------



## pmyers

I guess my thinking would be that if you want a Greenhorn to stick it out and give you their 100% then maybe that's worth more than $150 a day...I wouldn't expect a full share but I could see some incentive being given.


----------



## Bob Coxner

pmyers said:


> I guess my thinking would be that if you want a Greenhorn to stick it out and give you their 100% then maybe that's worth more than $150 a day...I wouldn't expect a full share but I could see some incentive being given.


I don't know if there are any labor laws that cover it but that $150 could be for 24 hours of work. They don't work a 9-5 day on the boat.


----------



## steverm2

Just watched eps 6&7.Keith and crew trying to help greenhorn and the air rescue was a real nail biter!cant wait to find out how the kid makes out. 
elliot is becoming resigned to the fact that he sucks as a captain.

What about scott fishing in the storm with only one engine?did he take an elliot pill?


----------



## bareyb

steverm2 said:


> Just watched eps 6&7.Keith and crew trying to help greenhorn and the air rescue was a real nail biter!cant wait to find out how the kid makes out.
> elliot is becoming resigned to the fact that he sucks as a captain.
> 
> *What about scott fishing in the storm with only one engine?did he take an elliot pill?*


I'm guessing he wouldn't have dared if there hadn't been a Camera Crew following in another boat.


----------



## steverm2

maybe so,but being rescued by another boat in that weather just ain't happening


----------



## bareyb

steverm2 said:


> maybe so,but being rescued by another boat in that weather just ain't happening


If their boat goes "dead in the water" in that weather they would all most likely die and that big old ship would be at the bottom of the Bering Sea. I can't see any Captain worth his salt doing something that stupid and irresponsible. I've seen other boats come in when they lost an engine for that very reason. If not, I think the Captain should be relived of duty...


----------



## jeepair

Elliott, moving the RR up to Haul? Island against the recommendation of Jr. I was almost hoping he'd have some success until he opened his mouth. What a failure. Congrats to Captain Scott for hanging in there and succeeding. 

Wild Bill needs to fire everyone again including his lame son. 

Loved the competition on the Time Bandit. Congrats to Josh for winning with the fart bubbles.

Keith is an ass, I have to say that, but I loved his comment at the greenhorn when he left the boat while the crew was still unloading. Good riddance. Now they have to go and finish up their blue crab quota. Wow, long season for them. 

Opies are next and yeow, carnage is a coming.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I thought Junior was the best captain out there until the one-engine scenario. It's risk reward. He was risking the lives of his crew and losing the boat while the reward was relatively minimal (they already had a decent season before losing the engine). He seemed to be going for personal glory at the expense of possibly killing his crew. Not a good captain.

I've always thought the Time Bandit was a good boat, with good captains, and this episode really reinforced it. While most of the captains were screaming in anger at their crews, the Hillstrands were inventing ways to reward and amuse their crew.

Crew payouts have definitely declined. I seem to remember some of them getting 60k and 70k in the past for king crab. Now 40k and 50k seems more typical, with one boat crew getting only 20k. If the quota continues to go down then it's going to get tough being a crabber.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

With the paycheck coming from Eliot's boat, I'd be very surprised if anyone would want to work for him as captain again. I'm sure the owners will fire him when he gets back.

I think the show does not always paint a fair picture of everyone involved. Keith seems to b!tch, but he has heart and the crew seem to mostly respect him. When things are going well, there's a completely different atmosphere on the boat which was really shown by the 'topping off' competition! Obviously, the Hillstrands wouldn't be doing something like that if they were struggling for quota.


----------



## windracer

How much has 686 paid Elliott to wear their clothes on the show? Or, since none of the logos are blurred out, maybe they're paying Discovery for product placement?


----------



## Jayjoans

I thought the same thing, but then I noticed that the last 3 digits of the numbers on the side of the wheelhouse are 686. Is that just a coincidence or are they trying to generate interest in the RR by being cute with the numbers?

Google is my friend. I guess it is an apparel company and the 686 on the wheelhouse is just coincidental.

Furthermore, I wouldn't pay to have a tool like Eliot wear my stuff.


----------



## scooterboy

I feel bad for Eliot's crew, but I can't help but cheer when he pulls up blanks. He's such an ass.

I think he's already preparing himself mentally to get fired, by saying things to the camera like he'd make as much money as a deckhand than he will as a captain.


----------



## Big Deficit

I was rooting for Elliot's failure....till he failed! Then I started to feel a bit sorry for him. He is a kid after all. The lions share of the blame for his season is on the idiot who thought it a good idea to put someone so young in charge of that boat. I often wonder if the decision to make him captain was a cheap ploy to get the boat on the show? Half the deckhands on the boats in this show seem far more qualified to captain than Elliot, yet he got the chance? If he is fired, will the boat will be back for opies with a new captain, or will just leave the show like so many before it?


----------



## pmyers

I can't believe Keith's crew has to go BACK out to catch the rest of their Blue Crab quota, but they will be getting a double paycheck!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Rough grading of the crew's pay

Seabrooke
280,500lbs
$50k per deckhand
$0.18 per pound

Wizard
176,100lbs
$47k per deckhand
$0.27 per pound

NorthWestern 
151,000lbs
$48k per deckhand
$0.32 per pound

Kodiak 
126,000lbs
$20k
$0.16 per pound

Ramblin' Rose
103,400lbs
$?? per deckhand
$0.?? per pound

Time Bandit 
92,100lbs
$42k per deckhand
$0.46 per pound


----------



## pmyers

I'm not sure the math is that simple because there are other overhead expenses that you can't account for.


----------



## vertigo235

I think all he's pointing out is that you certainly get paid better depending on the boat for the amount of work and BS that you have to put up with.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

vertigo235 said:


> I think all he's pointing out is that you certainly get paid better depending on the boat for the amount of work and BS that you have to put up with.


This. I know there are other factors affecting pay on a boat which is why I called it a 'Rough' grading.


----------



## jeff92k7

Season 8, episode 9 - "Nowhere to go but down"

Nice to see Kado find a spot on the Seabrooke. I hope he does well. I know that Elliott (ramblin rose) said that Kado's attitude was horrible, but I'm sure that didn't have anything to do with the horrible captain of the Ramblin Rose and making no money during King crab season. [rolling eyes] Elliott proved himself even more of a jerk when Jr came over to talk about Kado. Jr just wanted to make sure Elliott was okay with it. Elliott didn't need to badmouth Kado and try to skew Jr's view of him. That was just inappropriate. Just because he (Ellott) had issues with Kado, doesn't mean someone else will.

Getting more and more upset at Discovery for throwing those one minute show clips in the middle of commercial breaks. It is seriously aggravating.

Glad to see the deckhand from the Time Bandit okay after falling overboard. From the camera perspective, I wondered if he hit his head going down, but they never said anything about any head injuries. My wife and I had to chuckle a bit when Andy (or was it Jonathan?) commented about their bad luck being behind them after getting the deckhand out of the water. I commented to my wife that "I guess they haven't seen the previews for the upcoming shows."

Glad to see Jr turn back for engine repairs. While it will put him behind, that's better than having it break down at sea with all the ice and stuff forecasted. Hope the repair gets done quickly.


----------



## pmyers

I love (watching) Opie season!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Right after Andy yells at the guys for taking so long to pull Travis out of the water, he said that they have to wear a life vest when jumping to the dock from now on. The next scene is another deckhadn jumping off the boat onto the dock without a vest on. I guess he didn't get the memo.


----------



## Big Deficit

There may be a time discrepancy there. The taping of the "order" to wear life jackets was probably after the ship had been tied up.


BTW, Either I'm right about Elliot"s being captain only to get the boat on TV or he has video of the owner and a goat.


----------



## Worf

pmyers said:


> I'm not sure the math is that simple because there are other overhead expenses that you can't account for.


I think it's more about the efficiency of the boat. Each one raked in between $1M-2M, a lof which goes into purchasing the quota (I think I heard a quote that if they don't make quota, the owners can be out hundreds of thousands of dollars), and running of the boat (fuel costs mostly, plus maintenance and expenses if things break down). The pay each one got is meager by comparison. So the ones who got paid more per pound would mean the operating expenses were lower (quota license + boat operating expenses) so they could pay the deckhands more.


----------



## Bob Coxner

There's a new 3-part miniseries by the producers of Gold Rush. "Deadly Seas" starts Sunday. http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...explores-rough-and-lethal-deadly-seas/137287/


----------



## bareyb

Bob Coxner said:


> There's a new 3-part miniseries by the producers of Gold Rush. "Deadly Seas" starts Sunday. http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...explores-rough-and-lethal-deadly-seas/137287/


I did a test recording but haven't watched it yet. I'll get back...


----------



## smark

Finally caught up on DC. Sucks to have to coil the rope manually. But that is what happens when you don't think things through.


----------



## jeepair

smark said:


> Finally caught up on DC. Sucks to have to coil the rope manually. But that is what happens when you don't think things through.


Haha, that was great. Boom goes the ice right onto the coiler. I'd probably spend hours figuring out how to weld it back together. Production will be much slower doing it by hand.


----------



## pmyers

jeepair said:


> Haha, that was great. Boom goes the ice right onto the coiler. I'd probably spend hours figuring out how to weld it back together. Production will be much slower doing it by hand.


I thought the same thing. don't all these ships have portable welders? I think we've seen them before. I sure as heck would try to get that working again!


----------



## ngsmith

One thing I've always wondered about Opie season. The crews are frequently out on deck trying to de-ice the boat, usually swinging heavy sledge hammers or axes. Wouldn't it be less work for the crew to use some sort of pneumatic hammer to break up the ice? There's got to be a source of compressed air on these boats and it shouldn't be too hard to install air fittings on the side boards.

Or am I missing something important?


----------



## JFriday

sgsmith said:


> Or am I missing something important?


damaging the boat?


----------



## Ment

Just guessing the water from air compression that would insta-freeze and gum up the works in pneumatic air devices wouldn't make it worthwhile.


----------



## jeepair

I'd experiement with some sort of rain-x to allow the ice to not accumulate but its probably not environmentally acceptable. Either that or some sort of plastic sheeting where the ice doesn't stick and the water / spray falls to the deck. Then again, the crew has to work for their money. 

Nice job with the 'horn on the Wizard. 1/2% raise could end up to be a few thousand dollars.


----------



## rifleman69

jeepair said:


> I'd experiement with some sort of rain-x to allow the ice to not accumulate but its probably not environmentally acceptable. Either that or some sort of plastic sheeting where the ice doesn't stick and the water / spray falls to the deck. Then again, the crew has to work for their money.
> 
> Nice job with the 'horn on the Wizard. 1/2% raise could end up to be a few thousand dollars.


That's peanuts compared to a steady job.


----------



## jeff92k7

rifleman69 said:


> That's peanuts compared to a steady job.


I don't believe you can look at it like a steady job where you get a 1/2% raise from what your previous salary was. I think this percentage raise has to do with the relation to the total cash profit of the entire boat. For example, I think that a full-share deckhand makes something like 1-3% of the total profits of the boat. I read (earlier in this thread, I think) that greenhorns don't get any percentage and only get a daily wage/stipend. Once they become a real deckhand, then they will get a percentage of the profits based on their experience, captains whim, whatever. So for a greenhorn to get a 1/2% is actually a pretty good chunk of change for him.


----------



## pmyers

No word on the Seabrook and their engine problems. 

And boy did the Harris brothers pretty much fade into oblivion!


----------



## Bob Coxner

pmyers said:


> No word on the Seabrook and their engine problems.
> 
> And boy did the Harris brothers pretty much fade into oblivion!


Not a lot of current news there but here's the Seabrooke webpage http://www.fvseabrooke.com/


----------



## pmyers

btw...I've been meaning to ask what the FV means when talking about sea vessels.


----------



## Kablemodem

Fishing Vessel.


----------



## hummingbird_206

pmyers said:


> No word on the Seabrook and their engine problems.
> 
> And boy did the Harris brothers pretty much fade into oblivion!


Fine by me that Josh and Jake aren't getting much screen time. It was their Dad who was the compelling character, not them. They are just a couple of whiney spoiled brats. I got to the point last season where I had to FF every time they were on screen. Nice not to have to do that this season. Will be intersting to see if Edgar opens a can of whoop ass on Jake for walking off deck instead of helping to clean up after the last pot.

I miss Phil.


----------



## pmyers

I agree about the the Harris bros but I do keep wondering about something they keep saying like "hopefully by next season we'll have enough money to take the CM out". What do they mean by this? They don't own the boat anyways, just a portion. Doesn't the majority owner usually front the money?


----------



## steverm2

I miss Phil too.but I don't think of Josh as a whiner at all.Jake?well


----------



## hummingbird_206

steverm2 said:


> I miss Phil too.but I don't think of Josh as a whiner at all.Jake?well


When they were running the boat last year, I thought Josh was just as bad as Jake. I didn't used to see Josh as bad, but last year really turned me off on him. YMMV.


----------



## steverm2

hummingbird_206 said:


> When they were running the boat last year, I thought Josh was just as bad as Jake. I didn't used to see Josh as bad, but last year really turned me off on him. YMMV.


Iagree with you about last year.I think he was overwhelmed and totally unprepared for the reality of running the boat.A captain who caught some crab might have helped.


----------



## Kablemodem

It sounded like Edgar gave Sig a Babbooey on tonight's episode.


----------



## jeepair

It was nice to see that the Time Bandit was wrapping plastic sheeting over certain parts of the boat to help keep the ice off or to lessen the accumulation. Johnathan jumped off his boat without a life vest. tisk tisk. 

It could be just editing, but Jake Harris needs to be kicked off the boat as it seems his work ethic doesn't mesh well with the crew of the NW.

St Pauls harbor needs a small ice breaker or re-inforced boat to keep the ice in the harbor broken up.


----------



## snowjay

Jake Harris looked like he had a lot of sores on his face, that could be a tell for something else...


----------



## su719

> St Pauls harbor needs a small ice breaker or re-inforced boat to keep the ice in the harbor broken up.


I agree year after year the harbor is frozen in and that is where the processor sits so it makes sense to employ one during the winter.


----------



## pmyers

jeepair said:


> ...St Pauls harbor needs a small ice breaker or re-inforced boat to keep the ice in the harbor broken up.


I said the EXACT same thing to my wife. If the crabbers can't get back there then the offloaders aren't making any money either. Why not have some type of Tug boat ice breaker ship that can clear a path?


----------



## pmyers

snowjay said:


> Jake Harris looked like he had a lot of sores on his face, that could be a tell for something else...


I noticed the same thing.


----------



## hummingbird_206

snowjay said:


> Jake Harris looked like he had a lot of sores on his face, that could be a tell for something else...


A tell for what?


----------



## snowjay

hummingbird_206 said:


> A tell for what?


Meth use.


----------



## hummingbird_206

snowjay said:


> Meth use.


Whoa, I guess it wouldn't be a huge surprise, but sure would be too bad.


----------



## d-dub

jeepair said:


> I'd experiement with some sort of rain-x to allow the ice to not accumulate but its probably not environmentally acceptable. Either that or some sort of plastic sheeting where the ice doesn't stick and the water / spray falls to the deck. Then again, the crew has to work for their money.
> 
> Nice job with the 'horn on the Wizard. 1/2% raise could end up to be a few thousand dollars.


The boats are battered by waves and wind-driven ice and salt water pretty much 24x7. Any sort of coating would be washed off in no time.


----------



## hummingbird_206

On After the Catch (spoilered cause it's not the normal weekly ep)


Spoiler



they were talking about the Seabrooke doing a suicide set. What is a suicide set? They showed it but I didn't understand what was different than how they normally set.


----------



## ngsmith

I think it had to do with how the seas and weather were running. There's a clip on Discovery where the captain talks about having to use the weather to push the boat away from the dropped pots.


----------



## pmyers

They did mention the Suicide Set on the regular show. My understanding is that it just means that the boat is in a position where the waves are coming directly over the side of the rail as opposed to the boat heading straight into them. The boat would normally offer some protection from coming over the front but there is no protection from the sides so it is "suicide".


----------



## Jayjoans

I thought that was just referred to as "working in the ditch"....


----------



## TonyTheTiger

su719 said:


> I agree year after year the harbor is frozen in and that is where the processor sits so it makes sense to employ one during the winter.


It was mentioned, maybe in After The Catch, that there is normally an ice-braking tug, but it wasn't available for some reason.


----------



## pmyers

I loved Mike Rowe's line during After The Catch "Did the captain touch your weewee?" lol


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I think he actually called it a "peepee".

My wife commented on how juvenile it sounded!


----------



## audioscience

After that 150+ lb. chunck of ice hit that dude, I thought he was hurt badly. I can't believe he was back out there! Did they ever say what injuries he had?


----------



## pmyers

audioscience said:


> After that 150+ lb. chunck of ice hit that dude, I thought he was hurt badly. I can't believe he was back out there! Did they ever say what injuries he had?


On After the Catch they said it hit him in the lower back and hip but just "glanced".


----------



## Ment

NW Jake still needs some seasoning before he can fully take over for Edgar but at least he's leagues ahead of the Harris boys.


----------



## JLucPicard

I kind of hope we can see a non-disfunctional _Cornelia Maria_ next season in place of the _Ramblin' Rose_. I've had enough of Elliot on my screen.


----------



## snowjay

Ment said:


> NW Jake still needs some seasoning before he can fully take over for Edgar but at least he's leagues ahead of the Harris boys.


But think of where he is and how long he has been on the boat, it's impressive.


----------



## jeff92k7

snowjay said:


> But think of where he is and how long he has been on the boat, it's impressive.


It is very impressive. If you go back just a couple of seasons, he looks so young and inexperienced. Looking at him now, he has really grown up a lot.


----------



## pmyers

jeff92k7 said:


> It is very impressive. If you go back just a couple of seasons, he looks so young and inexperienced. Looking at him now, he has really grown up a lot.


He's now married and has received his "mate" pilot's license.


----------



## smark

And then you look at Elliot.


----------



## Frylock

JLucPicard said:


> I kind of hope we can see a non-disfunctional _Cornelia Maria_ next season in place of the _Ramblin' Rose_. I've had enough of Elliot on my screen.


Things I would like to see...

1. Cornelia Marie comes back with Harris boys
2. Elliot is fired.
3. Elliot ends up working as a deckhand on the Cornelia Marie.


----------



## crowtoo

pmyers said:


> He's now married and has received his "mate" pilot's license.


This post reminded me of this article about Jake that I read the other day

*Remains of Jake Andersons father found*



> According to the Anderson family website and news reports, the remains of Jakes father, Keith Anderson, have been found. According to KOMO news, Last Saturday, a hiker reported finding human remains about a mile from the spot where Andersons truck had been found.
> 
> Sheriffs deputies brought in cadaver dogs to search the area and were able to recover enough remains for the King County Medical Examiner to make the identification on Tuesday.
> 
> An announcement about the discovery of Andersons remains was delayed until all members of his family had been notified.
> 
> We first reported on the disappearance of Jakes father on January 13, 2010 when we were asked to get the word out. We wrote several blog posts as more news broke about the situation. We also helped spread the word when the Jake and his family held fundraising events. As recently as March 29, police seemed to have new hope in regard to finding out what happened. According to that KING report, Jake thinks foul play was involved.
> Jake Anderson is a deckhand on the FV Northwestern but is also a friend to the FV Cornelia Marie. You may remember when Capt. Phil and Capt. Sig swapped Jakes. Jake Harris went to fish on the Northwestern and Jake Anderson fished on the CM. Jake A. enjoyed his time on the Cornelia Marie and Capt. Phil spoke highly of his work ethic.
> 
> I did not like reporting on this story. However, once we posted that first report to help out the family; I felt obligated to see it through to the end. I would rather report on news such as Jake receiving his USCG Mates License and getting married. Jake is a great guy and we hope this will bring closure and peace to him and his family


http://www.corneliamarie.com/featured/remains-of-jake-andersons-father-found/

A sad story for sure, but at least his family can have peace now.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## scooterboy

Frylock said:


> Things I would like to see...
> 
> 1. Cornelia Marie comes back with Harris boys
> 2. Elliot is fired.
> 3. Elliot ends up working as a deckhand on the Cornelia Marie.


I could do without #3.


----------



## pmyers

I meant to post that article about his dad.

sad that they found his remains only a mile away from where they found his car SO long ago.


----------



## Jayjoans

Probably has already been talked about, but Elliot's baby mama filed for and won a restraining order against him back in February. Isn't that about when they would have been shooting what we're watching now? 

She claimed that he had been threatening her via text and called her 54 times in one night (probably from the boat). She claims that he's unstable and told her mom that if he can't have her, nobody can. I know this is all alleged, but from what we've seen it's not hard to believe.

I wouldn't want to be anywhere near that kid, let alone out on the Bering Sea in a raging storm with him in some manner of instability. yikes.


----------



## shelly40

My prediction is that Elliot will be back as captain.....

Since they aren't making much money fishing, the show will pay the owner of the RR to keep him on, so that they can still have the drama of his stupidity....

Finding a crew to work with him may be hard though....

Maybe the show will pay a crew also.....


Shelly


----------



## Bob Coxner

Jake looked totally stoned to me when Josh came to visit him at home. Josh said something about the CM would have to be a "straight boat" which tells me that Jake has had a relapse.


----------



## Bob Coxner

shelly40 said:


> My prediction is that Elliot will be back as captain.....
> 
> Since they aren't making much money fishing, the show will pay the owner of the RR to keep him on, so that they can still have the drama of his stupidity....
> 
> Finding a crew to work with him may be hard though....
> 
> Maybe the show will pay a crew also.....
> 
> Shelly


These crab boats are multi-million dollar operations. Wizard Keith talked about how he was $3 million in debt recently. I don't see the producers covering those kinds of losses just to get a little drama.


----------



## snowjay

Jayjoans said:


> Probably has already been talked about, but Elliot's baby mama filed for and won a restraining order against him back in February. Isn't that about when they would have been shooting what we're watching now?
> 
> She claimed that he had been threatening her via text and called her 54 times in one night (probably from the boat). She claims that he's unstable and told her mom that if he can't have her, nobody can. I know this is all alleged, but from what we've seen it's not hard to believe.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be anywhere near that kid, let alone out on the Bering Sea in a raging storm with him in some manner of instability. yikes.


The order was probably filed just after what we are watching. According to his twitter feed he was stuck in dutch on the 3rd and flew to Seattle on the 9th. There is also a you tube video of the Northwester coming into Dutch on the 26th of Jan.


----------



## justen_m

So Elliot will probably be gone? Having a stalker or wife abuser on the show won't fly. I'm guessing that most of us who watch have moms. Elliot being gone is a good thing, IMO, regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## Jayjoans

justen_m said:


> So Elliot will probably be gone? Having a stalker or wife abuser on the show won't fly. I'm guessing that most of us who watch have moms. Elliot being gone is a good thing, IMO, regardless of the circumstances.


I don't know, they seem to not have a problem showcasing a drug addict.  I bet most of the captains and crew have more skeletons in their closet than your garden variety Joe Sixpack. Alaska seems to draw people that are running from something.


----------



## pmyers

Bob Coxner said:


> Jake looked totally stoned to me when Josh came to visit him at home. Josh said something about the CM would have to be a "straight boat" which tells me that Jake has had a relapse.


Did you see him on after the catch?!? Still looked stoned!


----------



## Frylock

scooterboy said:


> I could do without #3.


Yeah, I could be happy without it as well. Unless it was another chance to fire his cocky self.


----------



## Frylock

pmyers said:


> Did you see him on after the catch?!? Still looked stoned!


My wife and I said the same thing. There's no way he's not using something.

I was just impressed with how Jake Anderson really stood up to Jake, and tried to talk some sense into him.

I just hope Josh can not feel guilty dumping his brother. I think Josh really wants to turn his life around. Jake? Not so much.


----------



## jeepair

When Josh went to Jakes place to talk, it felt like Jake was just saying those things because it was expected of him to do so. I don't think he has it in him to lead / Captain a boat right now. Josh on the other hand needs a few more years and then I could see him being a Captain.

Elliot should have shut his mouth when he was visiting his children and their mother. If he did that things could have worked out better. I also thought he should have told his crew that he went out on a limb asking for their vacation and his job is on the line if everyone doesn't come back. I think they will all be back anyway as the money is too good and I'm not sure how easily it is to switch boats in the middle of the season.


----------



## snowjay

I think Josh could be a good captain. Of the brothers he is definitely the smarter of the two with the most drive and desire. To me I see Jake as being a Northwestern Matt.


----------



## steverm2

Frylock said:


> Yeah, I could be happy without it as well. Unless it was another chance to fire his cocky self.


It might be fun to see Elliot as a greenhorn baiting pots.


----------



## Ment

If Josh goes into business with Jake on the CM, that'd be the most stupid decision of his life. Jake hasn't hit bottom yet and when he does Josh will be tied financially with him. He should wait a few years, learn all he can and team up with NW Jake instead.


----------



## Frylock

snowjay said:


> I think Josh could be a good captain. Of the brothers he is definitely the smarter of the two with the most drive and desire. To me I see Jake as being a Northwestern Matt.


Matt at least does work when he's on the boat. Jake doesn't even do that!


----------



## bareyb

pmyers said:


> Did you see him on after the catch?!? Still looked stoned!


And what the hell is a recovering addict doing drinking beer? Just because it's legal doesn't make him "sober". That kid's a mess. He will never amount to anything sad to say... At least not in the Crab business. I don't think his older brother will either. Neither of them are true Captain material. My prediction is they will both continue to fish as long as there's a show to be made. Once that show is over, they won't be far behind. Hopefully they bank a little cash from all this...


----------



## Worf

I think the disaster of last season for the CM did Josh and Jake more good than they realize. Sure they aren't captaining their boat, but this season has definitely shown that they weren't ready.

I think they coasted more off the "it's TV" and "we're famous!" aspect more than serious crabbing. Given we're at season 8, it's ripe for the series ending soon.

Sure the captain of the CM sucked last season, but in a way, he probably WAS the best by forcing them to shutter the CM for at least a season and work on another boat. (And sorry, just because the NW is "different" doesn't mean you shouldn't learn - deckhands change boats all the time and have to get used to new ways of doing stuff. It's not the techniques, it's your reaction to them. ).

I'm still not sure they've learned anything from the TB or NW to prepare them for running the CM.


----------



## bareyb

Worf said:


> I think the disaster of last season for the CM did Josh and Jake more good than they realize. Sure they aren't captaining their boat, but this season has definitely shown that they weren't ready.
> 
> I think they coasted more off the "it's TV" and "we're famous!" aspect more than serious crabbing. Given we're at season 8, it's ripe for the series ending soon.
> 
> Sure the captain of the CM sucked last season, but in a way, he probably WAS the best by forcing them to shutter the CM for at least a season and work on another boat. (And sorry, just because the NW is "different" doesn't mean you shouldn't learn - deckhands change boats all the time and have to get used to new ways of doing stuff. It's not the techniques, it's your reaction to them. ).
> 
> *I'm still not sure they've learned anything from the TB or NW to prepare them for running the CM.*


They are just _barely_ qualified to work on deck. I can't imagine those two trying to find crab and run a crew. It's laughable.


----------



## Worf

Yeah. I suspect they were coasting on the fact they were part owners of the CM, and that they did a lot of showboating for TV.

Hell, why does it seem like what happened to the CM on season 7 was really just to set this up? Almost like for TV, too - the replacement captain for the CM gets disgraced but then vindicated... (of course, the poor numbers didn't really help his case...).

OTOH, maybe the CM sails season 9 for comic relief in one gigantic story arc that started way back at the end of season 6.


----------



## snowjay

Jayjoans said:


> Probably has already been talked about, but Elliot's baby mama filed for and won a restraining order against him back in February. Isn't that about when they would have been shooting what we're watching now?


Your question was answered tonight.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Just when I think Elliot couldn't be a bigger jerk, he is. I'm happy for his crew though that they finally started catching some crab. I did kind of feel sorry for Elliot after he got the call about the restraining order, but he's still been a jerk.

I thought it was interesting that Sig said he'd leave it up to his crew to deal with Jake Harris for walking off of the deck. I felt like if that had been Keith then Keith would have torn Jake a new one. I'm not sure which style of Captain is better, but they couldn't be more different.


----------



## Ment

Sig has his brother. If he has a problem with a crew he lets Edgar have it. NW crew is stable so its not like Sig has to micro-manage the deck anyway. Kinda surprised that NW crew isn't giving Jake more of a hard time...looks like they're just tired of it at this point and are ready to dump Jake Harris off on the next off-load.


----------



## jeepair

If Jake Harris were a no-name greenhorn you bet your ass the crew of the NW would rip him a new one. But since he's a Harris they are trying to give him a break but I see that going only so far. Captain Keith would probably go eash on him as well. As it is now he needs years and years of work to get to where he wants to be as Captain or Co-Captain.

Josh on the other hand is heading in the right direction, just needs more time. Maybe they can get Jake Anderson to captain the CM since he's technically qualified. 

That guy in the gally of the RR was spot on telling Elliot off. Elliot needs to either leave or wake the hell up.


----------



## snowjay

Was it me or did Elliott just look like he was in a daze in After the Catch? He said he's over his GF but I think he's full of carp.


----------



## Jayjoans

snowjay said:


> I think he's full of carp.


I see what you did there.

When Jake Harris first left the deck, did anybody else think it was because he needed a hit?


----------



## snowjay

Jayjoans said:


> When Jake Harris first left the deck, did anybody else think it was because he needed a hit?


*raises hand*


----------



## pmyers

Jayjoans said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> When Jake Harris first left the deck, did anybody else think it was because he needed a hit?


Possible withdrawls, I thought


----------



## Frylock

snowjay said:


> Was it me or did Elliott just look like he was in a daze in After the Catch? He said he's over his GF but I think he's full of carp.


+1. His claims of "I just want to talk to my kids" aren't going to be bought when you keep hounding your ex.

And what's with all of the twitter support for him during ATC? Seemed rather one-sided to me.


----------



## bareyb

Frylock said:


> +1. His claims of "I just want to talk to my kids" aren't going to be bought when you keep hounding your ex.
> 
> And what's with all of the twitter support for him during ATC? Seemed rather one-sided to me.


UGH. I HATE HATE HATE all this twitter crap going on during shows now. Nothing any of those idiots had to say added anything to the show. It was just a bunch of ass kissing. I don't like it and I think it sets a bad precedent. They are just testing the waters with those things... Don't be surprised if some day there are commercials up on the screen during our shows instead of just Twits.

As for Elliot? That dude needs to move on. She's done, and she isn't coming back. I'd venture a guess to say him being gone, was only half of the problem. The other half was him being HOME. He handled his ex with about as much grace as he handled his crew.

He really is a big baby, but I felt for the guy. Emotional pain from break ups is probably one of the most painful things I've ever endured. Can't imagine being thousands of miles away during it all. Whatever Elliot did, he sure managed to screw up his life. I bet he thought going on TV would be the best thing that ever happened to him... He can now join the legion of ex Reality Stars who are divorced, on drugs, or dead. It's a fairly long list.


----------



## Worf

Don't think it's anything new. I think the camera just seems to steer people to that sort of path. After all, before we had reality shows, it was (and still is) hollywood celebrities getting themselves in trouble.

I think a shorter list is basically those who are still together and not abusing something or other.


----------



## Jayjoans

bareyb said:


> He can now join the legion of ex Reality Stars who are divorced, on drugs, or dead. It's a fairly long list.


I thought about this comment today, do you think that this is the most "reality" of reality shows? We all know people that are divorced, on drugs or dead. Maybe it's not the reality show that makes the people we watch on tv endure such turmoil, maybe it's just....uh.....reality, and we get to watch it unfold after the reality show script has run it's arc.

Chicken or egg?


----------



## LifeIsABeach

Frylock said:


> +1. His claims of "I just want to talk to my kids" aren't going to be bought when you keep hounding your ex.
> 
> And what's with all of the twitter support for him during ATC? Seemed rather one-sided to me.


I am sure there were a lot of negative tweets, they probably just didn't show them. Or maybe they were unprintable. lol

Funny to see Jonathan tweet shortly after Mike said he might do so.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Elliot has been on the show too long. Unlike some reality shows where they keep explosive jerks around for entertainment value (yes, I mean you, Survivor, Big Brother, etc.), Elliot's just annoying.

He doesn't have a single redeeming quality that I can see.


----------



## pmyers

Hilarious they brought that greenhorn in!


----------



## Frylock

pmyers said:


> Hilarious they brought that greenhorn in!


That was funny. But he seemed pretty dense.


----------



## Ment

Edgar knows that boat better than his wife.  You can't book learn experience and Edgar felt something wasn't right and saved his life and everyone else on the NW.

Lol on ATC, CM Jake setting things up 2012 king to be a captain. YOU'RE NOT READY! Maybe run the deck for a season like NW Jake first.


----------



## jeepair

I'm extremely suprised Sig didn't notice the boat wasn't moving through the waves like it should. Maybe there were on a long 'grind' and the mind wonders and they weren't as alert as they could have been? Anyway, great save by Edgar.

I'm suprised the crew on the RR hasn't left yet. Elliott needs to understand that once you leave dock you leave that life behind while you are fishing. He's preoccupied most of the time and doesn't appear alert as he should be while being captain of the RR. 

Mouse was right. Keith was a dummy for dropping pots in an area with so much ice. At least they only lost 10% of their gear. Which leads me to think, since that pot will stay on the bottom forever and it is probably full of crab. The crab will die and then once they decompose, do more crab enter and so on and so on. The decomposing crab could be food so it just keeps going and going like the energizer bunny. 

Sorry Captain Johnathan but you don't fire a shotgun over the heads of your crew.


----------



## scooterboy

jeepair said:


> I'm extremely suprised Sig didn't notice the boat wasn't moving through the waves like it should. Maybe there were on a long 'grind' and the mind wonders and they weren't as alert as they could have been? Anyway, great save by Edgar.


 The show I watched clearly showed Sig thinking there was something wrong as well.



> Sorry Captain Johnathan but you don't fire a shotgun over the heads of your crew.


Crap like that is the reason I never liked him.


----------



## Bob Coxner

jeepair said:


> I'm suprised the crew on the RR hasn't left yet. Elliott needs to understand that once you leave dock you leave that life behind while you are fishing. He's preoccupied most of the time and doesn't appear alert as he should be while being captain of the RR.


Elliott did his part of the court hearing by phone. They obviously have satellite phones on the boats, Elliott was using one to harass his ex, so he could have simply kept fishing and used that phone rather than going into port. The crew should have revolted and the boat owner should have fired him on the spot.


----------



## pmyers

I like how Elliot keeps saying "I can't see my kids for a year" but the judge specifically says no contact EXCEPT with regards to kids so it sounds like to me that he can see them but chooses not to.


----------



## jeepair

scooterboy said:


> The show I watched clearly showed Sig thinking there was something wrong as well.


Yes but it was after Edgar came up and said there was something wrong. I sort of think it was going on for awhile and meant to say Sig should have noticed it first. Then again maybe he did but it wasn't shown.


----------



## pmyers

jeepair said:


> Yes but it was after Edgar came up and said there was something wrong. I sort of think it was going on for awhile and meant to say Sig should have noticed it first. Then again maybe he did but it wasn't shown.


You must have watched a different episode /shrug

Sig called Edgar to the wheelhouse and then they compared information.


----------



## snowjay

pmyers said:


> I like how Elliot keeps saying "I can't see my kids for a year" but the judge specifically says no contact EXCEPT with regards to kids so it sounds like to me that he can see them but chooses not to.


I know he said it a million times before the judgement, but I didn't think he said it after and even told the crew in the galley that he could contact them.


----------



## scooterboy

pmyers said:


> You must have watched a different episode /shrug
> 
> Sig called Edgar to the wheelhouse and then they compared information.


+1

It seemed (or they made it seem) to me like they both noticed it independently. Edgar noticed it on deck, and Sig was saying the boat wasn't running through the waves normally. When Edgar came into the wheelhouse, Sig showed him a gauge that didn't look right to him. Then Edgar went down to check the pumps and then the tank.


----------



## pmyers

snowjay said:


> I know he said it a million times before the judgement, but I didn't think he said it after and even told the crew in the galley that he could contact them.


I guess I'm referring to an ATC episode (last week's) where he said he hadn't seen or talked to his kids in over 6 months.


----------



## snowjay

pmyers said:


> I guess I'm referring to an ATC episode (last week's) where he said he hadn't seen or talked to his kids in over 6 months.


Ahh, gotcha. I guess I don't want to waste any extra brain cells remembering what Elliott says. LOL


----------



## bareyb

Jayjoans said:


> I thought about this comment today, do you think that this is the most "reality" of reality shows? We all know people that are divorced, on drugs or dead. Maybe it's not the reality show that makes the people we watch on tv endure such turmoil, maybe it's just....uh.....reality, and we get to watch it unfold after the reality show script has run it's arc.
> 
> Chicken or egg?


I'm thinking "egg". Too many cases not to be relevant, and some of the couples have said they didn't think they'd be divorced if it hadn't been for the show pushing then over the edge (Danny Partridge and Hulk Hogan both said so). I think being on TV exacerbates people's problems in relationships and once that happens they have the entire Internet blowing smoke up their butts telling them to leave etc. In Elliot's case, I actually don't know if the show hurt him as much as he hurt himself. He doesn't know how to treat people. Neither his crew or his ex.


----------



## Worf

jeepair said:


> Mouse was right. Keith was a dummy for dropping pots in an area with so much ice. At least they only lost 10% of their gear. Which leads me to think, since that pot will stay on the bottom forever and it is probably full of crab. The crab will die and then once they decompose, do more crab enter and so on and so on. The decomposing crab could be food so it just keeps going and going like the energizer bunny.


That's actually a very real problem with all crab and lobster fishing, actually. Not just in the Bering sea, but everywhere crab and lobster fishing happens.

I don't know if they came up with a workable solution to that - it is considered a very serious ecological problem.

What's with CM Jake? Is he really that deluded? He's acting like he should be captain but has absolutely no work ethic at all. He regards his time on the NW as a complete waste instead of a huge learning opportunity in boat operations (nevermind the money). Just because he's a Harris makes his position in the wheelhouse automatic?


----------



## pudding7

Worf said:


> That's actually a very real problem with all crab and lobster fishing, actually. Not just in the Bering sea, but everywhere crab and lobster fishing happens.
> 
> I don't know if they came up with a workable solution to that - it is considered a very serious ecological problem.
> 
> What's with CM Jake? Is he really that deluded? He's acting like he should be captain but has absolutely no work ethic at all. He regards his time on the NW as a complete waste instead of a huge learning opportunity in boat operations (nevermind the money). Just because he's a Harris makes his position in the wheelhouse automatic?


On Wild Justice, they mentioned that crab pots in California have to tied closed with a string or rope that decomposes slowly in salt water. The string dissolves and the door is opened for crabs to exit.

Not sure if it's the same in the Bering Sea.


----------



## ClutchBrake

Worf said:


> What's with CM Jake? Is he really that deluded? He's acting like he should be captain but has absolutely no work ethic at all. He regards his time on the NW as a complete waste instead of a huge learning opportunity in boat operations (nevermind the money). Just because he's a Harris makes his position in the wheelhouse automatic?


I haven't watched Deadliest Catch in years but I still enjoying reading the threads. That being said, I have a question...

Jake couldn't actually go out as a captain, right? Even if he found someone insane enough to finance it and a crew stupid enough to set foot on the boat, could he legally do it?


----------



## vertigo235

I've never thought cm jake was worth very much, he has always displayed only that he was a spoiled kid.


----------



## Ment

Switched the names. Sorry it was JOSH not Jake on ATC. Elliot mentioned from his experience that getting insurance would be the hardest part and he has alot more years on a crab boat than Josh and probably has some certifications as well.

He, Josh didn't actually say it was the CM he was getting up to speed so it might be another boat altogether. So besides a boat he has to get a crew, quota, insurance, financing and someone who could be a second captain/engineer like an Edgar since he won't know what he's doing half the time.


----------



## pmyers

Junior should have punched Elliot right in the snot box on ATC!


----------



## smark

Wandered into Fred Meyer and Keith was doing an autograph signing. Got his and talked to him for about 5 minutes about the ice and he mentioned when ever he wears his "ragged salmon cap that he is in some real ****". He also mentioned that it took 7 hours to get the wizard out of dock when the ice was there. Nice guy at least meeting him.


----------



## jeepair

You should have said Hi SIG, how are you doing? and waited to see what he would say. LOL.

I imagine all of the Captains are nice but once you put them in a stressful situation where their 1 million+ dollar boat is at risk, civility is out the window.


----------



## LifeIsABeach

My cousin is vacationing up in Alaska. She stopped by the bar where the captains hang out and had a shot of Duck Fart. No sightings though.


----------



## jeff92k7

Been away for a while. Must say though, that last week's episode was the best one I've seen in a few years. I actually felt a little concern when the Northwestern crew was having issues with the tank flooding.

As for Elliot's situation...I think there has got to be more to that story than what we are shown. I also think that Elliot's ex only agreed to be on camera for selfish reasons. The whole scene when Elliot went to visit her gave me the feeling that she just wanted her 15 minutes. Nothing about it seemed real. Seemed like she just agreed to let him come over with a camera crew so she could then kick him out on tv.


----------



## Ment

jeff92k7 said:


> As for Elliot's situation...I think there has got to be more to that story than what we are shown. I also think that Elliot's ex only agreed to be on camera for selfish reasons. The whole scene when Elliot went to visit her gave me the feeling that she just wanted her 15 minutes. Nothing about it seemed real. Seemed like she just agreed to let him come over with a camera crew so she could then kick him out on tv.


I doubt that. More like DISC wanted her to be on camera to give some backstory to Elliott falling apart while crabbing. If she wanted her 15 minutes, DISC would have been happy to have a crew follow her as she went to court for the no contact orders. As it is the viewer is left to wonder if it was her doing that Elliott has not talked to the kids for so long or some combination of court ordered schedule and the breaks he gets on the crab boat to call to say hello to them.


----------



## pmyers

jeff92k7 said:


> Been away for a while. Must say though, that last week's episode was the best one I've seen in a few years. I actually felt a little concern when the Northwestern crew was having issues with the tank flooding.
> 
> As for Elliot's situation...I think there has got to be more to that story than what we are shown. I also think that Elliot's ex only agreed to be on camera for selfish reasons. The whole scene when Elliot went to visit her gave me the feeling that she just wanted her 15 minutes. Nothing about it seemed real. Seemed like she just agreed to let him come over with a camera crew so she could then kick him out on tv.


From what I've read (and they even showed the judge mentioning it) Elliot was going around saying that he was going to grab the kids and go to Mexico. That was a big deal to the judge.


----------



## bareyb

pmyers said:


> From what I've read (and they even showed the judge mentioning it) Elliot was going around saying that he was going to grab the kids and go to Mexico. That was a big deal to the judge.


Yep. Elliot is not too bright it seems.


----------



## snowjay

Nice to see Jake Anderson get married, his wife is beautiful.

Jake Harris has a face full of meth sores.


----------



## hummingbird_206

snowjay said:


> Nice to see Jake Anderson get married, his wife is beautiful.
> 
> Jake Harris has a face full of meth sores.


I feel like we've watched Jake Anderson grow up before our eyes. He's become quite the man.

I was really surprised at the boat totals and crew shares. The Wizard crew got $150K each, wow, that's great! And the Ramblin' Rose guys got $48K each. Way more that I thought they'd earn with as bad as it seemed the boat did.


----------



## jeepair

Elliott is crazy. Praising the crew at the end and saying they didn't ***** or moan. ??? He listened to them ***** just like we did, lol. 

Sure, the Wizard crew (full share crew) received 150k for around 3 months of work but they sure didn't work 8/9/10 hour days. Plus not being 'home' after work for that amount of time, I'd say thats fair.

Add that money to the King Crab $ and whoohoo. 

Agree with Jake Anderson. He's the future Edgar, Sig, Phil Harris etc. Jake Harris on the other hand is going down fast. I think hes just there now to be on tv and get his share of $, if they do receive money from Discovery. Pretty sad.


----------



## Big Deficit

Maybe reading a bit between the lines here, but from Elliot's comment about getting his own boat on ATC, does that mean the owners of the Rambilin Rose finally came to their senses and gave him the boot? There also was a bit of hinting that Hansen's were thinking about or may even be in the process of adding a second boat. There's all the talk about Edgar teaming with Junior, but none about Sig stepping aside.

It's so sad to watch Jake Harris literally dying right before our eyes. He's become a cautionary tale about the dangers and effects of drug abuse.


----------



## rifleman69

Edgar and Junior "teaming" up is for Blue Crab only. As for Elliott, I think he's weighing his options and quite possibly might have to run another boat since the owner has or will ****canned him.


----------



## Ment

jeepair said:


> Agree with Jake Anderson. He's the future Edgar, Sig, Phil Harris etc. Jake Harris on the other hand is going down fast. I think hes just there now to be on tv and get his share of $, if they do receive money from Discovery. Pretty sad.


Part of me doesn't want NW Jake to stay a crab fisherman. He got his life together and since crabbing isn't good for relationships, being an emotional guy, being away from wife and future kids is going to hit him like it does Edgar.


----------



## ngsmith

Interesting read on how the quota system has made crab fishing a safer job.

http://money.cnn.com/2012/07/27/pf/jobs/crab-fishing-dangerous-jobs/index.htm?source=cnn_bin


----------



## Gregor

That article says there are more crabs than ever, but weren't red crab quotas down this year?

Or did I miss something?


----------



## Bob Coxner

Gregor said:


> That article says there are more crabs than ever, but weren't red crab quotas down this year?
> 
> Or did I miss something?


The quotas were cut in half. http://www.alaskajournal.com/Alaska...t-in-half-council-may-collect-more-crew-info/


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Bob Coxner said:


> The quotas were cut in half. http://www.alaskajournal.com/Alaska...t-in-half-council-may-collect-more-crew-info/


Speaking of cut in half, I really didn't need to see that dude get his finger chopped off while I was eating dinner. Ouch.


----------



## steverm2

WhiskeyTango said:


> Speaking of cut in half, I really didn't need to see that dude get his finger chopped off while I was eating dinner. Ouch.


my wife was REALLY grossed out when they showed the severed tip sitting on the table!


----------



## pmyers

What another great season!


----------



## windracer

The Revelations episode was pretty good. 

Best line: Wild Bill: "What's joy? She was a dancer in Anchorage."


----------



## audioscience

windracer said:


> The Revelations episode was pretty good.
> 
> Best line: Wild Bill: "What's joy? She was a dancer in Anchorage."


 :up:

I thought it was pretty good too. It's crazy how many demons a lot of these guys have, especially Bill and Keith. I love Keith. He's the most human character in my mind. I'd love to hear more about his background.

Although I should expect it, it blows me away how many of these guys would go earn 100K+ in a few months then just go blow it, like that's how it was supposed to be back in the day. Was it Edgar who said he ran through three brand new trucks in a year? I'd love to see Edgar running his own boat though. I'm sure he 's fully capable but I almost feel like he doesn't have the confidence to do it because he's been living in Sig's shadow and running the deck for so long.

I also found it interesting that Bill said his dad was never around and he was a hard ass to him. No wonder he's such a d*ck to his kid. He's doing the same thing apparently. That whole background with his kids sounds sad. I wonder what the story is there.


----------



## pmyers

windracer said:


> The Revelations episode was pretty good.
> 
> Best line: Wild Bill: "What's joy? She was a dancer in Anchorage."


I agree with both statements.


----------



## nataylor

Last night was the behind the scenes show, which I really geek out over being in video production myself. At any rate, one of the most interesting things was the decision to place the camera on the Wizard crew member who got airlifted out. The camera made it all the way to hospital while still recording.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Deadliest Catch is becoming the Hamburger Helper of tv. Take a popular ingredient and then stretch it into as many different combinations as possible. We now have After The Catch after every episode. We had Revelations. Now we have Behind the Scenes. I've enjoyed all of them but eventually they're going to burn us out. The classic show biz line is "leave em wanting more" and DC is very close to violating that one.


----------



## Ment

Bob Coxner said:


> Deadliest Catch is becoming the Hamburger Helper of tv. Take a popular ingredient and then stretch it into as many different combinations as possible. We now have After The Catch after every episode. We had Revelations. Now we have Behind the Scenes. I've enjoyed all of them but eventually they're going to burn us out. The classic show biz line is "leave em wanting more" and DC is very close to violating that one.


Lol, you're right. Next episode, the home life of the cameraman.


----------



## nataylor

They've done the behind the scenes show for a number of seasons. I find it more fascinating than the regular episodes.


----------



## Jayjoans

I thought it was excellent timing to have caught that guy's finger getting chopped off. They hype this show as the deadliest job on the planet, but after 8 years we've seen some boo-boos, headaches and dehydration. Up to this recent event, band aids and excedrin pretty much covered everything. No doubt it's a terrifically difficult job in terrible conditions, which is compelling, but there has been a lack of drama in regard to risking life and limb. I think that's a good thing, apparently the quota system has made the seasons much safer and even more profitable, which wasn't in place when the show started.


----------

